# Edge vents and ice damming



## davo0510 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello, I just had a roof put on where the contractor recommended edge vents to improve ventilation. My concern is that I've had ice damming in the areas that do not get a lot of sun. Water has gotten in far enough to come out of a light fixture under my porch soffit. So far I've had no problems with it getting into my ceilings, yet.

My question is: Is this an apporpriate product for the Kansas City area? Another roofing contractor in the area says my contractor is crazy for using this product when they could've gone with soffit vents. Thanks for any answers.


----------



## cavesrus (Jan 19, 2010)

What product was used? Typically roofer will not use a edge vent unless homeowner or under eave vents won't work, due to cost. All manufactors say there products will not cause a ice dam though at least lomanco and air vent.


----------



## davo0510 (Feb 4, 2011)

The edge vents were made by a company called Airvent. 
I've been talking to some local roofing contractors, one said I can't believe they were crazy enough to try that and another says it's a great product and that it vents better than soffit vents.
We've had 2 good snowstorms here and the damming happened in the 1st storm. I couldn't get all the ice removed but I did place a heat trace on top of the ice and have gotten most of the ice off. The 2nd snowstorm was even worse but I've had no water infiltration from that one.
That contractor that did the roof was telling me that it's just a bad year for snow and is generally blowing me off which has made me extra suspicious and searching for good info.

Stupid question, what does lomanco mean?


----------



## cavesrus (Jan 19, 2010)

Lomanco is a venting manufacturing company. Like air vent. Air vent make a edge vent called the edge we have used NFA depends on under eave vents. I would watch it prob just a nasty ice dam no one is to blame just happens with missouri weather. But not a bad product if it is the edge I know a lot of companies don't know much about it due to new to market this last year. I do know no one is tomblame for a ice dam it is a act of god manuf. Words lol


----------



## Roofsafe (Oct 29, 2008)

Adequate soffet ventilation will avert ice damming, I push ventilation hard and don't have problems or callbacks because of ventilation, or anything else for that matter. 
I do what I call a roofside intake vent that works very well, I got the idea because I did many roofs that had no soffets, how do you vent that?
I went to Airvent with the idea and they blew me off, then they came up with the edge vent, similar concept, just not as good as my idea in my opinion. I have seen faults with their design but didn't let them know what I saw. Those faults are now coming to the fore, they will eventually figure it out.
Vent the soffets and the ice damming should go away, make sure you have the same amount of air going out the ridge as you have coming in at the soffet, very important. You should have the minimum required per code to have good results, also make sure you have air flow getting in over the the insulation at the walls. Insulators are well known for blocking the top plate off from the rest of the system.


----------



## charlotteroofers (Oct 4, 2010)

Roofsafe said:


> Adequate soffet ventilation will avert ice damming, I push ventilation hard and don't have problems or callbacks because of ventilation, or anything else for that matter.
> I do what I call a roofside intake vent that works very well, I got the idea because I did many roofs that had no soffets, how do you vent that?
> I went to Airvent with the idea and they blew me off, then they came up with the edge vent, similar concept, just not as good as my idea in my opinion. I have seen faults with their design but didn't let them know what I saw. Those faults are now coming to the fore, they will eventually figure it out.
> Vent the soffets and the ice damming should go away, make sure you have the same amount of air going out the ridge as you have coming in at the soffet, very important. You should have the minimum required per code to have good results, also make sure you have air flow getting in over the the insulation at the walls. Insulators are well known for blocking the top plate off from the rest of the system.


Ahhh its the old corporation stealing the idea from the little guy and screwing it up to their own detriment...lol....thats karma. I recently attended an Air vent seminar and to be honest I don't like the edge vent and see that is has faults that outweigh its benefits i'd much rather buy the vented fascia although not the brightest product either but better.


----------



## Roofsafe (Oct 29, 2008)

This is the method I use when there is NO soffet to be able to vent, I have used it many times with no problems. There are a couple secrets to doing it right and making it work, I didn't tell airvent because they were all knowing about it and said they had an employee who did this . But, what they came up with won't work as good as this.


----------



## Roofsafe (Oct 29, 2008)

I will post the pic in the last post to a larger size if anyone is interested, There was no way to soffet vent this one either, but it has air flow, the first winter in this house, the builder lived in it and told me he was amazed that there was no ice on the house, you are looking at the north side.

http://www.roofingtalk.com/members/roofsafe-62/albums/roof-ventilation/100-100-3176.jpg


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Roofsafe said:


> I will post the pic in the last post to a larger size if anyone is interested, There was no way to soffet vent this one either, but it has air flow, the first winter in this house, the builder lived in it and told me he was amazed that there was no ice on the house, you are looking at the north side.
> 
> http://www.roofingtalk.com/members/roofsafe-62/albums/roof-ventilation/100-100-3176.jpg


 nothing when i clicked, i am interested what ya did..


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I installed edge vent on a job last year. I was very hesitant but there were few other solutions. we had a near record breaking snow in chicago this winter and it performed well. I wouldn't have been suprised if the customer had called. 

I've spoken with Paul at air vent very extensively about this product. I can't see how it will work when covered by snow or ice. In Paul's exact words "it will still appreciate positive air flow..." I' not engineer, there are lots of things I don't understand how they work but they do work. This seems to be one of them. I am not a believer yet but I have one foot into the door of becoming one. 

If you had asked me last year I probably would have called you crazy and been pushing you towards the inhaler vent or building a false fascia. We have done both with excellent results although building a false fascia can be costly and the inhaler isn't always the best looking product. There are pros and cons to everything.


----------



## Roofsafe (Oct 29, 2008)

Interlock, I reposted the pic, see if it works.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Still loads a blank page.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> Still loads a blank page.


 yup


----------



## Roofsafe (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, guys, if it doesn't work this time I guess I'll have to see what I'm doing wrong.
http://www.roofingtalk.com/members/roofsafe-62/albums/roofing-pics/226-100-3176.jpg


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

I see the photo in Post # 11 Vern.

Ed


----------



## davo0510 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies. Apparently it was just one of those things.
The contractor came out and removed the edge vent where I was having the problem. 

In the meantime, I had to install some catwalks in my attic so the electrician would have an easier time getting to the power vents to wire them up. It was pretty much impossible before to get on the North side of my attic where the ice damming was occurring and now that I actually got over there, I discovered that the porch overhang where that edge vent had been installed doesn't even vent into the attic. I suppose if my contractor had gone in there he could've saved himself a few materials and a LOT of trouble.


----------



## Roofsafe (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Ed, is there an easier path or was I just not using the right code?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Roofsafe said:


> Thanks Ed, is there an easier path or was I just not using the right code?


When you go to Reply, scroll down and click on "Manage Attachments" and then you can upload whichever attachment you desire, as long as it does not exceed the size limitations.


*Uploading File(s) - Please Wait*​  Attachment Key *Filetype **Max Filesize* *Max Width* *Max Height* 







*bmp* 195.3 KB 620 280 








*doc* 195.3 KB - - 








*gif* 195.3 KB 620 280 








*jpe* 195.3 KB 620 280 








*jpeg* 195.3 KB 620 280 








*jpg* 97.7 KB - - 








*pdf* 195.3 KB - - 








*png* 195.3 KB 620 280 








*psd* 195.3 KB - - 






You can also post all of your photos in the "Gallery", but I am not used to doing that, so I'm not much help there for you.

Ed


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> Still loads a blank page.


Same here.


----------



## Roofsafe (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, lets try it like this.


----------



## despat (May 24, 2013)

Roofsafe said:


> I will post the pic in the last post to a larger size if anyone is interested, There was no way to soffet vent this one either, but it has air flow, the first winter in this house, the builder lived in it and told me he was amazed that there was no ice on the house, you are looking at the north side.
> 
> http://www.roofingtalk.com/members/roofsafe-62/albums/roof-ventilation/100-100-3176.jpg


Roofsafe;

I was searching for some alternatives to a 1969 house (Bangalow style with simple roof) vent with no soffit vents or even possibility. Two years ago I put 2 Maximum Vents (a kind of passive ridge vent that depends on air intake from the soffits), however, a recent clausterphobic visit into the edges of the 3 by 12 sloped roof has led me to discover that there is no access to the soffits; there is a 6 by 2 inch plank blocking any access to the soffits. The problem is that that 6 x 2 is a structural pieces that is against the top edge of the wall. If I were to make a hole in the 6x2, I would also have to go through the top panel covering the side of the house and just below the soffit. If making a hole would lead into the space above the soffit, I would'nt have a problem cutting vents holes, but my problem is that the hole in the 6 x 2 would go through the side of the house. I don't want to destroy walls. I see that you suggested an idea better then edgevent (theives) but that idea never came accross. Can you please email me the pic and any suggestions to [email protected]?

Thank you!


----------



## dmathes (Jan 26, 2015)

Roofsafe,

I can not see the pictures. What idea did you share with Air Vent and when?


----------



## travis539 (3 mo ago)

As long as there is no insulation blocking the airflow then edge vents are perfectly fine and is actually a better choice simply for the fact that the edge vents blend in more and can't see them.


----------

